# Ugh



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I have to vent somewhere. I've been working at educating myself more so that I can be a better trainer and get more out of my relationship/work with my dogs, so I'm seeing things other people say about their dogs in a much different light than I have int he past.
Someone on my fb has a GSD that she does ob/schutzhund/etc with... well she just made a long post about how mad/frustrated she is about him sniffing the ground int he long down and how he needs corrected more to clean it up.
I just cringed because if she took the time to read a few books on dog body language she would know that he's feeling insecure/sending calming signals and that their working relationship is suffering. How hard would it be to take a step back and work on groundwork again with some LAT added in for the distractionsi n group class? It wouldn't take that much longer and the dog would be so much more confident/well trained/proofed in the long run. It just makes me sad because if training/working with your dog ain't fun then I think ur doin' it wrong. I say this as someone who got very frustrated and instead of upping corrections abandoned them and switched methods.... I'm not doing much with them at all, but I'm already seeing drastic improvements...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know how dogs stand us. We don't understand their language at all. Yet they are so good at understanding ours.

Did you tell her what he's doing?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree about a thousand times over!

No. I really have no desire to get dragged into her drama. I am just gonna stay out of it. Some fights you can't win.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I know what you mean. Sometimes I wish I was ignorant again and could just be like "awww dogs are cute yay" and not be saddened all of the time by people's stupidity and/or ignorance. But that wouldn't be fair to the dogs.


----------

